# Planting a Fluval Edge for the first time



## mott (Nov 23, 2006)

Here ya go! All the info you need.

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/planted-nano-tanks/95967-official-edge-thread.html


----------



## rich815 (May 21, 2008)

>>>>>>>>>once the maturation process ends, we hope to put some live plants in there too

No reason to wait, put plants in now.


----------



## captainsensible (Apr 8, 2010)

Brilliant - many thanks indeed...this is just what I needed!


----------



## mott (Nov 23, 2006)

Not a problem! There are some real nice edges in that thread!


----------

